# Gaggia Classic woes



## Leadbelly (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi there,

I'm pulling my hair out at the moment and was wondering if anyone can offer any advice. I have a Gaggia Classic and last week it has stopped pouring coffee. This is obviously a problem.

It heats up, it will make steam. So this hopeful. I have taken out and cleaned the shower disc and shower disc holder. I have tried to get some descaler through it but nothing. I switch on the machine, it heats up but when I press the brew switch, the machine starts its usual noise but no coffee.

What should I try next? Or is it a trip to the local repair shop?

Any help or suggestions much appreciated


----------



## Leadbelly (Jan 13, 2012)

I've fixed it! And do I feel proud. I went through the whole palaver again of cleaning, looking for airlocks, descaling etc. and it's alive again! I'm mightily relieved


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Well done









If it happens again it could be a stuck 3 way solenoid. Plenty of threads about this on the Gaggia board.


----------



## Leadbelly (Jan 13, 2012)

Lawks. I'm glad it wasn't as I haven't got a clue what that is. Something for me to revise. Thanks for the tip


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Not to worry... not difficult to resolve and happens to enough people to make it no big deal.


----------

